# Наше творчество > Проза >  Мелкая фантастика от Архимага

## Архимаг

*АЛОГИЧНЫЕ*

      Маленький Юю вернулся со своей первой прогулки по осям пространства. Хотя Юю был маленьким, у этих инопланетян не было принято сопровождать даже детей: пусть с первого квадранта приучаются к самостоятельности. Он подошел к матери и осведомился: 
      - Мама, что значит - "Алогичные" ? ____ 
      Мама аж всплеснула щупальцами от возмущения, папа позеленел, а тото сказало: 
      - Никогда не произноси этого слова вслух - это самое страшное ругательство в нашей галактике и означает оно отсутствие разума, то есть когда кто-то что-то сделает, не думая о последствиях, а значит, поступит как умалишенный.
      Через два квадранта Юю подарили, как и всем детям его возраста, Обучатель. Он представлял собой большой черный шар, в котором набирающийся ума малыш должен создавать различные объекты, пользуясь логикой и трансферогикой. В этом и состояло обучение детей инопланетян.
      В следующем квадранте мама заметила, что Юю стал проводить слишком много времени у Обучателя, наблюдая свои объекты. Она спросила: 
      - Что же ты создал, Юю ? 
      - Я создал алогичную цивилизацию, назвав ее Человечество .

----------

Лев (12.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

*НЕИСПРАВНОСТЬ*

        Изобретение было великолепным. Вполне достойным своего ***I века. 
        Человек создавал на компьютере любую выдуманную реальность, любых заданных героев, открывал дверь – и входил в выдуманный им мир. Там могло случится все – все, кроме, естественно, смерти самого играющего. 
        К концу ***I века не осталось практически ни одного человека, не сыгравшего хоть раз в “придуманный мир”. Большинство людей, не говоря уже о детях, проводили в нем большую часть своего времени. Кто-то хотел быть королем – и становился им. Кто-то хотел быть выдающимся ученым, и если его знания не позволяли сделать этого в реальной жизни, становился им в своем собственном мире. Кто-то хотел разыграть древние приключения, описанные Дюма, исполняя роль одного из героев, а при желании и сразу нескольких. 
        Но вот однажды в гиператомной электростанции произошла авария. Энергия отключилась на 0,1 секунды. Возник угловой электроимпульс, который прошел через все компьютеры. Главный компьютер остановился и завис, выполняя одну и ту же операцию сложения единицы и единицы бесконечно. Личные компьютеры восприняли импульс как приказ перейти на внешнее управление. 
        И вот один из игроков нажал кнопку выхода. Но выхода не последовало. Его компьютер переключился на главный и остановился. Затем другой человек нажал выход. Его компьютер тоже остановился. Третий, десятый, тысячный, миллионный.… Все компьютеры остановились и переключились на единую линию. Все придуманные миры слились в один средний. Все ненастоящие люди исчезли, а живые оказались в одном иррациональном мире – мире без правил, без контроля, без морали, без системы. Люди убивали других, продолжая думать, что это их выдумка, но это уже были другие люди. Люди не могли выйти и постепенно забыли свой прекрасный настоящий мир. И до сих пор живут на какой-то фантастической, вымышленной, несуществующей на самом деле “Земле”. 
        Кто освободит людей?

----------

Лев (12.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

*КОСМИЧЕСКИЕ ШАХМАТИСТЫ*

       РРР МММ 345 – так звали первого инспектора планеты ФФФ, повернулся к своему напарнику, которого звали ЮЮЮ АРП 910, и сказал: 
      - Ну и скучный же сектор Галактики нам достался для патрулирования на ближайший миллион лет! 
      - Ничего не поделаешь, - ответил ЮЮЮ. - Дежурство есть дежурство. Надеюсь в следующий миллион лет нам достанется что-нибудь поинтереснее. 
      РРР заговорщически подмигнул, оглянулся, хотя на корабле никого кроме них не было, и сказал: 
      - Давай сыграем в космические шахматы! 
      - Что ты, что ты! – замахал щупальцами ЮЮЮ. – Это прямо запрещено инструкцией. 
      - Но ведь здесь на миллион парсек никого нет! – возразил РРР. – Кто сможет проверить? 
      Он подошел к активатору и защелкал тумблерами. 
      – Вот подходящая планета! – сказал он, указывая на Землю. – Здесь есть полуразумные существа, дадим им разум и будем играть: первые 100 лет я за бога, ты за дьявола, затем я за дьявола, а ты за бога и так далее. 
      И они заиграли. Человечество вышло из пещер. Научилось добывать огонь и металлы, иначе играть стало неинтересно. Вот только ЮЮЮ – шахматист послабее. Когда он за бога, все у людей идет вкривь и вкось – одолевает дьявол. Но вот к 2000 году белыми снова будет играть РРР…

----------

Лев (12.03.2016)

----------


## Максим Фролов

Архимаг, интересные у Вас миниатюры (или как правильно называется жанр?). Сразу видно, что рассматриваете важные жизненные вопросы под необычным углом. Интересно будет еще почитать: :Yes4:

----------

Архимаг (21.06.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

На моем сайте рассказов много больше :)

РАСПРЕДЕЛИТЕЛЬ 

    - Надо же, как жалко, - посетовала первая соседка, - Маша была совсем здорова целых 30 лет, и вдруг ни с того, ни с сего у нее отказала печень. 
    - Да, сказала вторая соседка, - ведь не пила много, и не курила, в отличие от слесаря Саши, который и пьет, и купит, и здоров как бык. 
    - Неисповедимы пути Господни, - сделала вывод первая соседка и пошла по своим делам. 
Распределитель, невидимо витающий перед входом в подъезд, грустно вздохнул и полетел в первую квартиру. Осмотревшись, он нашел двух молодых людей и ребенка, которые давно ничем не болели. 
    Распределитель проник в глубину ауры первого молодого человека и сделал малюсенькое изменение. Завтра у него испортится малюсенькая нервная клетка в колене, а через 10 лет колено перестанет сгибаться. 
    Распределитель сделал еще два вмешательства – в ауру молодой девушки и ребенка и полетел в другую квартиру. Пролетая под потолками подъезда, он размышлял – с самого момента, как он появился, он ощутил необходимость вмешиваться в тонкие структуры живых организмов и время от времени разрушать их. 
    Зачем? На этот вопрос никто не давал ему ответа, хотя он пытался пару раз задавать его «в пустоту», то есть мысленно, считая, что его создатели, возможно, снизойдут и ответят, но никто так и не ответил. Сам он сделал такое предположение: механизм повторения и воспроизведения живых клеток оказался настолько совершенным клеток, что, если бы он не вносил изменения, в результате которых существа сначала болели, а потом умирали, то люди и животные заполнили бы весь земной шар и жить бы стало негде и кушать нечего. 
    Ему было смешно, когда он видел, как ученые пытаются проводить исследования и найти причины болезней и старости. Их причиной был только он, Распределитель, который распределял постепенное ухудшение живых тел, затем расположенность к болезням, старость и окончание существования. 
    Но особенно грустно ему было, когда вдруг появлялся приказ – он его не видел и не слышал, просто ощущал срочную необходимость вмешаться – внести очень серьезное изменение, сильно ухудшающее здоровье некого живого за несколько минут. 
    Хотя он был невидим, некоторые люди в его присутствии постоянно озирались, видимо, имели настолько тонкое ощущение окружающего мира, что чувствовали взгляд Распределителя, так же себя вели некоторые животные, особенно кошки. 
    Распределитель тогда старался как можно скорее убраться из такого помещения. 
    Пару раз, внеся изменение пожилой старушке, он видел, как она, кряхтя и охая, ставила на кухне блюдце с молоком, приговаривая: 
    - Домовой, домовой, испей молока, забери у меня новую болячку… 
    Как бы он ни хотел сказать старушке, что он не домовой и молока не пьет, у него не было речи и сказать он ничего не мог. 
    Ну и несколько раз его ждала полная неудача, чему он был несказанно рад: однажды он просто не смог внести такое изменение, аура столь сильно сопротивлялась, что он почувствовал себя плохо и еле-еле смог удалиться на безопасное расстояние. 
    Другой случай был еще интереснее: он внес некое изменение человеку N, а затем, спустя пару лет, залетев в это же помещение для действий с другим человеком, увидел, что ранее внесенное изменение человеку N… исчезло! Его не было, даже его следа не было! 
    А еще в некоторые помещения для него доступ был закрыт. Он натыкался на невидимую стену, крутился вокруг до тех пор, пока внутренняя потребность наносить изменения не исчезала. 
    Очередной раз вздохнув, он залетел в очередную квартиру и увидел, как молодой человек ожесточенно бьет по клавишам некого прибора, излучающего сильные лучи, немного мешающие Распределителю, впрочем ничего особо опасного не было. 
    Распределитель повис за спиной мальчика и стал читать буквы, появляющиеся на экране. 
    Мальчик писал всякие нехорошие ругательства в адрес высших существ, из-за которых, по его мнению, его друг попал в катастрофу и потерял ногу. Распределитель повисел, почитал, ему стало совсем грустно и он уже хотел улетать дальше, как вдруг прочел следующий текст: 
    - Вы хоть причину, что ли, объяснили бы, гады такие! 
    Распределитель хотел ответить, он как ответить, он не знал. 
    - И вообще, вы же вездесущие, значит и этот текст читаете! – написал мальчик. 
    Распределитель залетел за экран толстенного монитора и увидел лучи, которые попадают на экран и заставляют его светиться. Лучи были неприятны, примерно как холодный порывистый ветер для человека, но вполне безвредны. Распределитель попробовал повертеться среди лучей, и вдруг обнаружил, что в определенном его положении среди лучей они как-то отклоняются. 
    Мальчик тоже заметил пятно света в углу экрана, перестал писать, встал, сунул палец в рот и задумчиво посмотрел на монитор. Потом стукнул его. Распределитель от неожиданности отлетел в угол и экран снова стал чистым. Мальчик успокоился и снова сел за клавиатуру. Распределитель влетел в другое место, и теперь в другом углу возникло светлое пятно. 
    - Сдать в утиль, что ли, этот гроб? - вслух поинтересовался мальчик. 
    Распределитель заметался, испугавшись, что человек так ничего  не поймет, и мальчик заметил какие-то мерцания над буквами. 
    - Хм… это высшее существо, что ли, со мной разговаривает? – громко сказал мальчик и напечатал на экране вопросительный знак большого размера. 
    Распределитель наконец сообразил, как ему расположиться, чтобы светлое пятно возникало в определенном месте. 
    Светлое пятно возникло сразу за вопросительным знаком. 
    - Ты высшее существо? – спросил мальчик вслух. Потом сам себя поправил: - Нет, ты не высшее существо. Оно бы вполне могло соизволить поговорить со мной, отвечая непосредственно в моей голове. 
    «То есть мальчик имеет в виду, что услышал бы его ответы», - понял Распределитель. 
    Мальчик тем временем напечатал большими буками «Да» и строчкой ниже «Нет». 
    Распределитель растерялся. Собственно, он понятия не имел, высшее он существо или нет. 
    - Ты дух? – тем временем спросил мальчик. Разрушитель решил, что скорее да, под человеческое понятие духа он попадает. 
    Светлое пятно появилось возле слова «Да» на экране. 
    Тут мальчик надолго замолчал и Распределитель испугался, не убежит ли он прочь. Ведь, насколько он понял из общения между людьми, люди духов боятся. 
    Мальчик молчал целых десять минут, а потом перевел курсор в совсем другой конец экрана и сказал: 
    - Так, если это не неисправность и если мне не померещилось, теперь пятнышко должно появиться возле слова «ЫЫЫ» в совсем другом конце экрана! – и выжидательно уставился на монитор. 
    Распределитель немного задумался над смыслом фразы, и потом направил лучи туда, куда ожидал мальчик. 
    - Надо же, - пробормотал мальчик. – Что бы такое полезное у духа спросить? 
    Мальчик почесал голову, а потом закричал: 
    - О! Придумал! Я сейчас напечатаю буквы на экране, а ты высветляй нужную! 
    Он ввел все буквы, от А до Я, большим шрифтом и с большими промежутками, и уставился на экран. 
    Распределитесь слегко растерялся – ему изнутри буквы были не видны. 
    Он вылетел наружу и стал внимательно рассматривать буквы. 
    Мальчик подождал минут пять, потом озадаченно сказал: 
    - Или мне все-таки показалось, или дух этот не желает со мной разговаривать! 
    Распределитель влетел внутрь монитора и постарался высветить последовательно буквы, составляющие слово «Подожди» 
    - А-а, - сказал мальчик, явно обрадовавшись, - это сколько угодно! Я даже пойду на кухню, картошечку поем. 
    Мальчик ушел, а Распределитель повис перед экраном и стал изучать расположение букв, потом залетел внутрь и попытался навести пучок лучей на каждую из букв. На некоторые буквы лучи наводились плохо. 
    Тем не менее, когда мальчик пришел, Распределитель рассказал ему все – кто он такой, что делает и почему… то есть просто ощущает необходимость того или иного действия. 
    Мальчик жадно читал необычные сведения, впервые в жизни столкнувшись с неизвестным явлением. 
Когда Распределитель закончил, мальчик подождал минут пять, а потом спросил: 
    - Так значит, ты просто не знаешь, кого, когда и какие изменения будешь вносить? А попросту говоря, гадить людям… 
    Последнее выражение слегка покоробило слух Распределителя, но подумав, он признал, что человек с его, человеческой точки зрения, вообще-то прав – так именно и выглядит вмешательство Распределителя. 
    «Ну да», - ответил он. 
    - За какой период ты узнаешь эти сведения? 
    Распределитель ответил, что в среднем он делает некое ухудшение всем строго пропорционально и по очереди, следовательно, очередь этого конкретного человека придет через пару месяцев. Но вопрос в том, что каждое отдельное изменение столь маленькое, что спрогнозировать, где, когда и в виде какой болезни это выразится, он не может. 
Другая проблема в том, что иногда он получает задание сделать серьезное изменение, которое он должен сделать сразу, как только его получил. Не далее как вчера он внес такое изменение, что у одного человека просто перестала работать печень… 
    - Если это коснется меня и моих близких, сможешь ли ты предупредить хотя бы за день? Ну хотя бы за час? – был следующий вопрос. 
    - Не знаю, не пробовал еще ни разу, - ответил Распределитель. – Но думаю, за час – смогу! Попробую во всяком случае. 
    - Эх, - вздохнул мальчик, - час – это слишком мало…. А если спрятать человека в таком месте, где ты, как рассказывал, не сможешь внести это «изменение»? 
    Распределитель честно ответил, что он понятия не имеет, что это были за места. 
    - Глубоко в центре каких-то секретных помещений? 
    «Один раз действительно, это было здание, но еще несколько раз – просто точки в природе, к которым я не могу приблизиться» 
    Мальчик задумался, а потом сказал: 
    - Я прямо сейчас не могу придумать еще вопросы, которые могут оказаться важными. Но ты сможешь прийти, скажем… через неделю в это же время и мы еще поговорим? 
    «Да», радостно ответил Распределитель. 
    Когда он улетал из этого дома, у него впервые с его появления на свет было не грустное, а отличное и приподнятое настроение! Наконец-то впервые в жизни он смог не «нагадить», как выразился человек, а хоть в какой-то маленькой степени чем-то помочь!

----------

